# Recommended Reading for Great Golf Tips!



## jlaurino (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just thought I'd stop in to recommend a few books that will help your swing or your putting game. 

One of the titles is authored by Jack Nicklaus called _Putting My Way_, a sequel to his first book _Golf My Way_. We all know that Jack's way will most likely fix the kinks in your game. Whether you're new to golf or have been playing for years, _Putting My Way _will help you take charge of your putting technique, practice, and execution and see results that lift your game. 

_The Slot Swing The Proven Way to Hit Consistent and Powerful Shots Like the Pros_ by Jim McLean also offers great tips to improve your swing! Great ball-strikers like Ben Hogan, Sam Snead, and Jack Nicklaus were slot swingers. Today, Tiger Woods, Sergio Garcia and Jim Furyk provide dramatic examples. Now leading golf instructor Jim McLean shows you how to find the slot to take your game to the next level. With step-by-step instructions and more than eighty illustrations by leading golf illustrator Phil Franke, _The Slot Swing_ makes it easy. 

_The Putting Prescription The Doctor's Proven Method for a Better Stroke _ by Dr. Craig Farnsworth is aptly named because the author is actually an optometrist. Dr. Craig Farnsworth has helped more than 125 Tour pros improve their putting games from good to outstanding. Now, you can raise the level of your game using the same innovative techniques that have helped Nick Faldo, Annika Sörenstam, Bernhard Langer, and many others become masters of the green. Whether you suffer from sloppy setup, tight grip, pushing, pulling, or "the yips," _The Putting Prescription_ will cure what ails you! 

Hank Haney also authored a book called _Hank Haney's Essentials of the Swing A 7-Point Plan for Building a Better Swing and Shaping Your Shots _. You may remember Haney from the TV show on the Golf Channel “The Haney Project” in which he attempts to help Charles Barkley fix his swing! :laugh: In Hank Haney's Essentials of the Swing, the world's premier expert on the golf swing takes you back to step one to master the essentials and build a complete, powerful, and consistent swing that will improve your game quickly and keep you playing better for years to come.


----------

